

Yammer CEO Calls The End Of Silicon Valley - frankphilips
http://www.businessinsider.com/david-sacks-silicon-valley-as-we-know-it-may-be-over-2012-8

======
drstewart
>"How many ideas like that are left?" he asks.

This, of course, is reminiscent of the famous quote from the US patent
commissioner back in 1900:

>Everything that can be invented – has already been invented

